# BBQ sauce for Z



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2006)

BBQ Sauce

Z as with most of my 'recipes'  I don't have exact amounts.  I throw things together and take lots of test bites. 


Saute some diced onion and garlic in olive oil.   Saute until the onion is good and soft but not brown.

Stir in  1 cup catsup
4 tablespoons brown sugar ( more if you like it sweeter)
2 tablespoon yellow mustard 
2 tablespoon water
3 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
crushed red pepper to taste.  ( Sometimes I don't add any)

Simmer for 5 minutes.  Use on beef, pork or chicken.  It's too overpowering for lamb or fish.   This sauce seems to last in the fridg. for a long time.  This is a very easy recipe to make to your taste.  Just add more of the things you like and less of those you don't.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 5, 2006)

Z, this is pretty much how my mom made it way back when.  I can attest to its goodness!  thanks, pds.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2006)

If you are worried about counting carbs, replace the brown sugar with an equal amount of Splenda, and add a tbs. of dark molases.  Other than that, PDS gave a pretty good recipe.  The only thing I would add is a couple drops of mesquite flavor liquid smoke.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

